# [Jan05] What are you reading?



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Still on Glen Cook's *The Black Company*; about 100 more pages to go.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

Going through my Pratchett books again.

Currently halfway through *Feet of Clay*


----------



## jtone (Jan 1, 2005)

I tried reading Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erikson.  Unfortunately, after a hundred pages, I had no idea who the characters were or what they were doing, so I gave up.  It struck me a somewhat like George R. R. Martin's books (I couldn't get into those either).  

Anyhow, since my wife likes David & Leigh Eddings books I'm read Belgarath the Sorcerer instead.

I'm always rereading Pratchett's books (currently on Masquerade).  They're both light enough for when I'm too tired to think and deep enough that I can pull out a nice philosophical puzzle to chew over.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 2, 2005)

In my continuing obsession with Amelia Peabody Emerson, I just finished _The Hippopatomus Pool_.  

As a switch, I've gone back to straight history for a bit -- reading _Rivers of Gold: The Rise of the Spanish Empire, From Columbus to Magellan _ by Hugh Thomas.  

After that, I intend to read a _lot _ of P.G. Wodehouse, because I haven't done so for a year or so **chagrin**, probably followed by a collection of Damon Runyon short stories.


----------



## Villano (Jan 2, 2005)

I was reading *Dune*, but I put that aside (still have about 150 pgs to go) for *Hick Flicks: The Rise And Fall Of Redneck Cinema*, by Scott Von Doviak.  Excellent book about the films that played in the southern drive-ins, from moonshine movies to truckers to racing to bigfoot.  It's not a movie guide, but covers key films from each genre.  

I just finished that one and started *The Death of WCW*, by R.D. Reynolds and Bryan Alvarez.  From the authors of Wrestlecrap: The Best of the Worst of Pro Wrestling, it covers the rise and fall of what was America's biggest wrestling federation.  Supposedly very accurate (according to people who used to work there like Bobby Heenan and Scott Hudson).

I'm also nearly finished with *The Essential Monster Of Frankenstein, Vol. 1*, one of Marvel Comics B&W "Essential" collections.  The first half is pretty good, with an adaption of the novel and a meeting with Dracula and featuring great art by John Buscema and Mike Ploog.  The stories set in the modern age don't hold up as well.  Veerrryyy '70s if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lazybones (Jan 2, 2005)

_Fall of Hyperion_ by Dan Simmons. It's okay, but I'm mostly slogging through it so that I can wrap up the arc started in _Hyperion_ (which just sort of ends in the middle of the story).


----------



## shilsen (Jan 2, 2005)

Just got Complete Arcane and Sharn: City of Towers. Finished the first and midway through the second. Planning to re-read Pratchett's The Wee Free Men and A Hat Full of Sky after that.

Also reading for a Ph.D. preliminary exam on the tragedy, so in the last five days I've read the following:

Fuente Ovejuna
The Cid
Emilia Galotti
Don Carlos
Woyzeck
The Wild Duck


----------



## hellbender (Jan 2, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Still on Glen Cook's *The Black Company*; about 100 more pages to go.




  How are you liking the book so far? I usually run across people who are old fans, I am interested in hearing from people new to the books. I saw that you had joined the Yahoogroup  , so it can't be all bad for you.

  Currently re-reading the Silver Spike again and on book two of the Hunter's Blade trilogy and a couple of books on the Middle Ages and Medieval civilization myself.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2005)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Crothian (Jan 2, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Still on Glen Cook's *The Black Company*;




I'm still reading it as well, but noit as far as you.  I have had little time to read this holiday.


----------



## Krug (Jan 2, 2005)

For The Black Company, I couldn't quite get into it initially, but I'm enjoying the latter developments. I find the taken quite interesting, and the insight into a military company is refreshing from the usual sword and sorcery fluff.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 2, 2005)

Re-reading the Silmarillion (a New Year's ritual for the past few years).

 After that, I'll be hitting _The History of Middle Earth _volumes 10 through 12.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2005)

I just finished _Angels & Demons_ by Dan Brown...I know, I'm a little behind the times in my reading; heck I just read _The DaVinci Code_ a month ago! I'm currently reading _Bent's Fort_ by David Lavender, a historic book about, you guessed it, Bent's Fort in Colorado.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm reading the Prydain Chronicles.  They're cheery.


----------



## Asmo (Jan 2, 2005)

Just fired up "The war of the flowers" by Tad Williams.
Got to love Tad, he´s great.

Asmo


----------



## hellbender (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bye
> Thanee



   Sorry, did my question step on your sensitivity button or easily offended button or whatever it is people have nowadays? I was curious on how Krug liked the books, they are not to everyone's taste and sometimes a bit of a shock to people used to Tolkien-esque fantasy. Not really roll eyes worthy to me, but it seems to have caused an issue of reactivity. It's ok, you will be fine.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 2, 2005)

Rereading _The Hobbit _ and then starting Terry Pratchett's _Going Postal_.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jan 2, 2005)

I just finished *The Complete Peanuts Vol. 1 (1950 - 1952)* and will be moving on to the Vol. 2 tonight.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 3, 2005)

Continuing Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell, which remains a great book. 

Next up is either Angels & Demons, The Stupidest Angel or the Riddle-Master trilogy. Probably The Stupidest Angel, but it's going to be a tough choice -- in a good way!


----------



## haiiro (Jan 3, 2005)

hellbender said:
			
		

> Sorry, did my question step on your sensitivity button or easily offended button or whatever it is people have nowadays? I was curious on how Krug liked the books, they are not to everyone's taste and sometimes a bit of a shock to people used to Tolkien-esque fantasy. Not really roll eyes worthy to me, but it seems to have caused an issue of reactivity. It's ok, you will be fine.




I actually have no idea what Thanee's eye rolling is directed at. I think that's one of the reasons that emoticon was taken out in the last version of the boards -- not sure why it's back, actually.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 3, 2005)

The Hour of the Dragon by Robert E. Howard.  It's within Bloody Crown of Conan, but it's a book in its own right, so bah!

Next up, I too will start my first foray into The Black Company.

Picked up Ancient Sorceries and Other Weird Stories by Algernon Blackwood, so I'll likely be doing some weeding through that.


----------



## Starman (Jan 3, 2005)

I got _Song of Susannah _ for Christmas and I've asked for _The Dark Tower _ for my birthday (in 8 days). So, I've started the whole series over in anticipation. I just finished _The Gunslinger _ Revised and I'm starting _The Drawing of the Three_.

In anticipation of a Midnight game that I might be starting, I have also been rereading the core book for that.

Starman


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Xenocide, Orson Scott Card.

I'm addicted to that series, but afterwards I'll be reading the Circle series by Ted Dekker.  Which might actually make for a good D&D game now that I think of it...


----------



## haiiro (Jan 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Xenocide, Orson Scott Card.




Have you read the books in the Bean arc (Ender's Shadow, Shadow of the Hegemon, Shadow Puppets)?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 3, 2005)

haiiro said:
			
		

> Have you read the books in the Bean arc (Ender's Shadow, Shadow of the Hegemon, Shadow Puppets)?



No, not yet.  That's also scheduled for after the Circle series.  The idea of Bean's arc is interesting, but so much so that I'd jump for it.  Ender was the coolest character in the first book, I think, and I'm fine with leaving it like that.  Bean can wait.

How is that arc, though?  I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 3, 2005)

I just finished Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_.  Also read both volumes of _Legends_, though I only read some of the stories... for instance, I skipped GRRM's stories because I haven't read any but the first book, and that a long time ago.

Right now I'm debating what to read next.  It _was_ going to be The Black Company, based on several recommendations from here, but to my great surprise no library in Onondaga County has the first book.  I'm going to order it from Amazon and donate it when I'm done with it, but in the mean time I've wanted to start something new.  I'm debating between Pratchett, whom I've only read a couple of random books of but liked a whole lot, and LeGuin, who I've heard praised here, and whose short story in _Legends_ I liked a lot.  I guess it depends what my library has...


----------



## CCamfield (Jan 3, 2005)

I used some Christmas money to order Warfare in the Classical World by John Warry.  Looks a bit introductory for me as I've read quite a bit, but it's a handsome book and I look forward to it.

I'm currently re-reading Aaron Allston's Doc Sidhe, which for those who don't know it is a fun fantasy/30s pulp blend.  Come to think of it, it's one of the books available for free in the Baen Free Library.  

Before that I got caught up with Martha Wells, with The Ships of Air.  This is book 2 of a trilogy and I was more satisfied with this one as the story is moving along nicely and more things became revealed.  I look forward to the conclusion.

LightPhoenix, it's possible that your library will have LeGuin's Earthsea books, at least the first 3, filed under Young Adult.  I would be astounded if they don't have them at all.  Ignore the filing, if they're in YA and read 'em... they're excellent.  So is Pratchett, of course.    Either way you should have good reading ahead!

(Come to think of it, the Ottawa Public Library filed Pratchett under Young Adult too.)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 3, 2005)

hellbender said:
			
		

> Sorry, did my question step on your sensitivity button or easily offended button or whatever it is people have nowadays? I was curious on how Krug liked the books, they are not to everyone's taste and sometimes a bit of a shock to people used to Tolkien-esque fantasy. Not really roll eyes worthy to me, but it seems to have caused an issue of reactivity. It's ok, you will be fine.






> I actually have no idea what Thanee's eye rolling is directed at. I think that's one of the reasons that emoticon was taken out in the last version of the boards -- not sure why it's back, actually.




I'm sorry, I guess it was a bit _too_ subtle... 

Just click on the smilie and you will hopefully find out what I meant. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hellbender (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I guess it was a bit _too_ subtle...
> 
> Just click on the smilie and you will hopefully find out what I meant.
> 
> ...



  Gotcha. My apologies. I didn't realize it was a link as well. I seem to have triggered my own jump to conclusions button.


----------



## haiiro (Jan 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, not yet.  That's also scheduled for after the Circle series.  The idea of Bean's arc is interesting, but so much so that I'd jump for it.  Ender was the coolest character in the first book, I think, and I'm fine with leaving it like that.  Bean can wait.
> 
> How is that arc, though?  I've heard mixed reviews.




Mine may not be the best opinion to ask -- apart from the concepts (loved the idea of the Speaker for the Dead), I hated the Ender arc.  I don't even think I followed it to completion, after finding Xenocide really disappointing.

The Bean arc is pretty nifty, IMO. Ender's Shadow crosses the line into "I'll make it _look_ like this was what I meant when I wrote Ender's Game," but it's still a pretty good book. And Bean is an interesting character.

Most of his conclusions about what would happen after the Battle School grads return to Earth seem sound, and the next two books are both pretty good -- a lot of politics, a little war, and oodles of character development for Bean, Peter and Achilles.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 3, 2005)

haiiro said:
			
		

> Mine may not be the best opinion to ask -- apart from the concepts (loved the idea of the Speaker for the Dead), I hated the Ender arc.  I don't even think I followed it to completion, after finding Xenocide really disappointing.
> 
> The Bean arc is pretty nifty, IMO. Ender's Shadow crosses the line into "I'll make it _look_ like this was what I meant when I wrote Ender's Game," but it's still a pretty good book. And Bean is an interesting character.
> 
> Most of his conclusions about what would happen after the Battle School grads return to Earth seem sound, and the next two books are both pretty good -- a lot of politics, a little war, and oodles of character development for Bean, Peter and Achilles.



Achilles?  New character?  I.  Am.  So.  Surprised.  Riiight.

I'm not entirely happy with Xenocide, so far.  Of the four or five storylines, so far, two are interesting.  I don't know anyone who's actually made it through the whole Ender arc, so I want to make it through.  Xenocide seems like a lot of fluff, but because it seems like Card is trying to postpone the end, kind of.  So Children of the Mind I'm hoping will be better.

I have a DM, actually, who used Ender's Game for a D&D game.  Battle school in D&D is fun.


----------



## Welverin (Jan 4, 2005)

I haven't started a novel yet, but I did get back to reading the Eberron CS (I've read more in the last few days than in the previous four months).


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (Jan 4, 2005)

I bought myself Gene Wolfe's The Wizard - didn't realize it had come out in time to put it on my wish list - and am reading it now with great pleasure. Well, actually I'm typing about it now, but in just a moment I'll go back to reading it...


----------



## devilish (Jan 4, 2005)

Perdido Street Station by CHINA MIEVILLE based on recommendations here at
enWorld.  Lovely and surreal.

Also am listening to Dark Tower: Drawing of the Three by Stephen King on 
an audiobook on my way to/from work.

-D


----------



## Laurel (Jan 4, 2005)

Just picked up Survior's Quest by Timothy Zahn.  I have liked his other books for the Star Wars Universe, and this looks like it's in keep with his style.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 4, 2005)

The Time Traveler's Wife (Harvest Book) by Audrey Niffenegger

and Beating Back the Devil : On the Front Lines with the Disease Detectives of the Epidemic Intelligence Service by Maryn McKenna


----------



## Elodan (Jan 5, 2005)

I did a lot of reading over the New Year's weekend.

 Finished:
*Angels and Demons, *Dan Brown
*The Wizard Hunters*, Martha Wells
*More than Magick*, Rick Taubold
*Hard Eight*, Janet Evanovich

 and halfway through *Ironhand's Daughter*, David Gemmell.

 I enjoyed them all a lot.


----------



## Pants (Jan 5, 2005)

Making quick progress through R. Scott Bakker's _The Darkness that Comes Before: Book One of The Prince of Nothing_ series.  I'm really, really enjoying it so far.  Very well written.

I'm also reading a bit of _The Daily Show Presents: America The Book_ on the side.  F**kin' hilarious.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2005)

Just started with A Game of Thrones by G.R.R. Martin. 

Yeah, havn't read this yet...

Tho, I really want to continue the Quicksilver Trilogy, too. Great stuff!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dvvega (Jan 6, 2005)

Finished Book 1:Across the Nightingale Floor of the Otori Trilogy and into Book 2:Grass For His Pillow. Written by Lian Hearn (pseudonym) for an Australian author (well actually living in Australia, born in England I believe).

Looks like Book 1 will be turned into a movie ... will be very interested in how its done.


----------



## dvvega (Jan 6, 2005)

Finished Book 1:Across the Nightingale Floor of the Otori Trilogy and into Book 2:Grass For His Pillow. Written by Lian Hearn (pseudonym) for an Australian author (well actually living in Australia, born in England I believe).

Looks like Book 1 will be turned into a movie ... will be very interested in how its done.


----------



## lrsach01 (Jan 6, 2005)

The Dragonbone Chair by Tad Williams...its part of his fantastic Memory, Sorrow and Thorne trilogy. I've read it before, but I was stuck without a book prior to Christmas (my wife's law...I'm not allowed to purchase a new book 2 weeks before a holiday...she likes the easy gift thing). I now have William's Shadowmarch and Terry Brooks' latest on the night stand.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jan 6, 2005)

Thumbs up to Dragonbone Chair!  Memory, Sorrow and Thorn is a great trilogy.


----------



## jester47 (Jan 6, 2005)

Reading Vance's Dying Earth series in the one volume edition.  Just finished chapter 3 of Eyes of the Overworld.

Got a bunch of non-fiction after that, God after Darwin, and The Alphabet Vs. The Goddess.  Looking forward to finishing Blood Meridian, and Best of the Realms.  Then I get to start on my unstarted/unread fiction pile.  I am greatly looking forward to that!  Perdido, Urth, and numerous others.

Aaron.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 7, 2005)

Last read: _A Scanner Darkly_ by Philip K. Dick

Currently reading: _Swords Against Death_ by Fritz Leiber

Next up: _A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin

Thank you SFBC!  

As for non-fiction I've been weeding my way through _1421: The Year China Discovered America_ by Gavin Menzies and _Chronicles, Vol. I_ by Bob Dylan.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 7, 2005)

Rereading _Unfinished Tales_ by J.R.R. Tolkien.
Reading _The Savage Tales of Solomon Kane_ by R.E. Howard.
Next up, a biography of Alfred the Great, a book on the Harappa/Mohenjo-Daro civilization of the pre-Aryan Indus Valley, and one on ancient Sumer.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm reading _the Song of Susannah_, _Johnathon Strange and Mr. Norrell_, _Guardians of the Flame: Legacy,_ and I just finished rereading the first _Black Company_ trilogy.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jan 9, 2005)

The Origins of Species, by Charles Darwin.


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2005)

Medieval Costume and Fashion by Herbert Norris


----------



## nimisgod (Jan 9, 2005)

Continuing the Black Company series. I'm on the 1st book of the Glittering Stone. Trying desperately not to finish two books in one day...


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 10, 2005)

Currently: _Rubicon: The Triumph and Tragedy of the Roman Republic_ by Tom Holland. Very easy to read narrative history of the later days of the Roman Republic.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 10, 2005)

I have been on a big reading kick this last week -

Ironhand's Daughter by Gemmel:   ****
The Knight by Gene Wolfe:         ***
Survivor's Quest by Zhan:          ***&1/2

A re-read of Ravenheart  by Gemmel  *****

I am itching to read the new Tad Williams book but MS&T let me down near the end.


----------



## ddvmor (Jan 10, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I'm reading _the Song of Susannah_, _Johnathon Strange and Mr. Norrell_, _Guardians of the Flame: Legacy,_ and I just finished rereading the first _Black Company_ trilogy.




How are you finding the Jonathan Strange book?  I'm toying with getting it.

I'm about to start the long coveted 'Going Postal' by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm about to start Lords and Ladies by Terry Pratchett. one of the players in my OD&D campaign loaned me the book for a character concept he is trying to add.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 10, 2005)

The JS & Mr. N is....well, it's different. I'm not even halfway through yet, and it seems to be turning into a darker, more fey-focused story. I'm enjoying it.

Lords and Ladies and Going Postal are both good books. L&L breaks down a bit towards the end, though, IMO.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 10, 2005)

Just started re-reading Pratchett's Nightwatch


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 11, 2005)

GDW's Dark Conspiracy rule book [1991]
Lemoney Snicketts's: ersatz elevator
Aliens: Earth hive
Resident Evil: veronica novelization
John Saul’s The Presence
Warhammer fantasy roleplay [hog’s head edition]


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jan 11, 2005)

Still working through the "Last Rune" series. (Just started Book 5.)
Next up?
--Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell
--the Dark Tower series
--the "Obsidian Trilogy"
--The "Hythrun Chronicles" (I have "Medalon" and "Treason Keep", the first two in the series.)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 11, 2005)

dvvega said:
			
		

> Finished Book 1:Across the Nightingale Floor of the Otori Trilogy and into Book 2:Grass For His Pillow. Written by Lian Hearn (pseudonym) for an Australian author (well actually living in Australia, born in England I believe).
> 
> Looks like Book 1 will be turned into a movie ... will be very interested in how its done.




THat could be interesting.  I just finished book 3.  It was good, but I felt the ending was a little too quick; a lot of buildup for a very sudden ending.

Now I'm reading Robin Hobb's  Assassin's Quest,  which I realized I had never read when the library copy was out.  After that I will read  Fool's Fate  to complete that trilogy (yes I read the books out of order - started with the first two of the Fool's trilogy, went back to the Assassin's trilogy - will read Fool's Fate and at some point I'll probably move backwards again to the LiveShip books).


----------



## Decado (Jan 13, 2005)

Currently reading _The Savage Tales of Solomon Kane_. I am up in the air on what I am going to read next. On the way home from work tonight I was thinking about reading the original Dragonlance Trilogy again.

Decado


----------



## Wombat (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I've gotten de-railed in my program...

Due to a friend who was asking my about the movie _Master & Commander_, I have once again started the voyage with Stephen & Jack -- I am already into book 3, _H.M.S. Surprise_, with no end (other than 21) in sight...

These books are worse than salted peanuts for me


----------



## Panthanas (Jan 14, 2005)

Although I'm sure that there will be many a groan for this...

Chainfire by Terry Goodkind...

::Runs and Hides:: Ahhhh!!!  I'm sorry!  Put the stones down please!


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 15, 2005)

I am reading the Harbinger Trilogy (Star Drive) by Diane Duane. I liked the books when I first read them and since it's been around five years when I least read them, I thought it would be a good thing to do again.


----------



## Aesmael (Jan 15, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I just finished Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_.  Also read both volumes of _Legends_, though I only read some of the stories... for instance, I skipped GRRM's stories because I haven't read any but the first book, and that a long time ago.



Unless you are avoiding them because you did not enjoy the first book, it might be a good idea to check them out. I doubt there will be any spoilers as they are set roughly a century before the series itself.

Currently reading: _The Dark Tower_ series, and more specifically _The Dark Tower_ book. Received the entire series for christmas with the exception of the last one (apparently the book store thought I would enjoy some other book he wrpte with Peter Straub?). Fortunately managed to snag a copy just before finishing _Song of Susannah_ though, so all is well with the world again.

Can't really say what I think of it yet, althuogh there seem to be a lot of inconsistencies in the story. Maybe I was not reading carefully enough (or it could be that the characters themselves are genuinely confused about things). And everything between _The Gunslinger_ and _Wolves of the Calla_ felt like it was just waiting for the story to start up again. Oh, and Roland does not give the impression of being as old as he must be.

After that, well, my sister is still reading Lemony Snicket's _The Vile Village_, and considering it took her a year to get that far, I think it will be a long time before that series is resumed. Probably a bought of non fiction is in order. Can anyone recommend good books about airships? It is either that or read the Dan Brown books I was given.


----------



## Shag (Jan 17, 2005)

After finishing both Conan the Cimmerian books which just came out (highly recommended btw) I read Empire of Ashes, it was pretty good..the best parts were the greek jurors, I haven't read much stuff on that era.  Next up was Enemy at the Gates which I'm reading at home (what a useless waste of life), and at work I'm reading Pompeii by Robert Harris, I'm a huge fan of historically accurate Roman novels so this is perfect.
Waiting for Judgement of Ceasar to come out in softcover.  Steven Saylor is awesome


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 18, 2005)

The Rite 
by Richard Lee Byers


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2005)

_Night Watch_ by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## greymist (Jan 18, 2005)

Finished The Two Swords by Salvatore over the holidays, and I am currently working on The Ecology of Commerce by Paul Hawken. 

 Waiting on the bookshelf: Fences and Windows by Naomi Klein (follow up to No Logo) and The Corporation by Joel Bakan. 

 And then, I think I will finish off LOTR which I started last summer and did not finish. 

 Should keep me busy well into the summer!


----------



## Umbra (Jan 18, 2005)

dvvega said:
			
		

> Finished Book 1:Across the Nightingale Floor of the Otori Trilogy and into Book 2:Grass For His Pillow.



I really enjoyed these.  Waiting on the third to be released in paperback.

Just started re-reading Stephen Donaldson's _The Runes of the Earth_, the first in the Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant.  It's great to journey back to the Land again although this first volume leaves you discontented, especially with its ending!

I'm re-reading before going back to the 2nd Chronicles which was seeded by Donaldson 20 years ago with key elements important to this final story arc.

Two to three years before the next volume though.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm currently reading _From Hell_--very dark!

Earlier this month I read _Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell_.  Although I've got no inside information at all, I expect this book to win the 2004 World Fantasy Award.  It is an astonishingly fine first novel, and a great novel by any standard.  Her vision of how magic would work in the Napoleonic Wars is completely plausible, hilarious, and lyrical.  (The book is somewhat dense, and the humor is understated, so it's not for everyone's tastes, however).

Daniel


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 20, 2005)

Now started _The Invisible Man_ by HG Wells


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2005)

Since I just finished A Game of Thrones, I suppose it's the second part now. 

 Mr. Martin is a very cruel man! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Pants (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Since I just finished A Game of Thrones, I suppose it's the second part now.
> 
> Mr. Martin is a very cruel man!
> 
> ...



Wait till you get further in.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm rereading the _Silmarillion_ now. Just finished the _Valaquenta_ and starting on _Quenta Silmarillion_.


----------



## ragboy (Jan 25, 2005)

dvvega said:
			
		

> Finished Book 1:Across the Nightingale Floor of the Otori Trilogy and into Book 2:Grass For His Pillow. Written by Lian Hearn (pseudonym) for an Australian author (well actually living in Australia, born in England I believe).
> 
> Looks like Book 1 will be turned into a movie ... will be very interested in how its done.




Where did you hear that? I really liked the first one and got the second one. I read Nightengale so long ago, that I was lost when I started Grass. Guess I'll have to re-read.

As for reading: 

*Story:* _The People of the Black Circle - _Howard... a re-read and one of my favorites.
*Book:* _Callisto - _Lin Carter... just discovered him which is odd since I'm a pulp hound. 
*Gaming:* _Sharn, City of Towers_ - Seems interesting. 
*Comics:* _Star Wars_ - The original series...Just dug all 101 of the darn things out of my attic. They stink of the 70's but there are rare gems among the silliness.


----------



## ragboy (Jan 25, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Blood Meridian




Absolutely one of the best books ever. I've read it a couple of times and there are scenes that just won't get out of my head... for better or worse. His stuff earlier than this was more disturbing but less effective. His newer stuff went a little more commercial but still has impact. This is still his best.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 25, 2005)

Deathstaker Return by Simon Green


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 25, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Absolutely one of the best books ever. I've read it a couple of times and there are scenes that just won't get out of my head... for better or worse. His stuff earlier than this was more disturbing but less effective. His newer stuff went a little more commercial but still has impact. This is still his best.




I agree--this is one of the most intense books I have ever read, in the sense that I was frightened to put it down.  Scenes of surreal, plausible terror; beautiful prose; rich, awful characters.

I do suspect that if you don't speak any Spanish, it'll be just about impossible to follow, though:  characters often have protracted conversations in Spanish without benefit of translation, if I recall correctly.

But man.  Those Indians in the wedding party outfits.  Holy crap.

Daniel


----------



## Pylar (Jan 25, 2005)

I just finished The Ordermaster, the latest book in L. E. Modeset's Recluse books.  It did a great job tying up the loose ends in the last book.  His stuff is always a fun read.

Currently I've got the second book in the Black Company series.  It's written alot differently then the first and having a problem getting into it, but I'm sure I'll push my way through.


----------



## Green Knight (Jan 26, 2005)

I read "The Trial of Cyric the Mad" (a Forgotten Realms novel) just yesterday. It was pretty good, considering that I read the whole thing inside of a day (I'm a quick reader when the novel's enjoyable, while I read at a glacial pace when I'm not enjoying the book). I'm going to start on "Beyond the High Road" later today (another Forgotten Realms novel). After that, I'm going to see about tackling A Song of Ice and Fire. I've got the entire trilogy sitting on my bookshelf, quietly mocking me, but I haven't had the nerve to try reading them, yet.


----------



## ragboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> But man. Those Indians in the wedding party outfits. Holy crap.
> 
> Daniel




The mules, burdened with bags of mercury, exploding at the base of the cliff...


----------



## MetalBard (Jan 26, 2005)

Just finished Fritz Leiber's Swords and Deviltry.  Ahh... Ill Met in Lankhmar makes me want to read through the rest of the series, but grad school reading comes first unfortunately.  Once I feel up on my school reading, I'll probably move on to the next Lankhmar book.


----------



## Richards (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm about halfway through _Still Life With Crows_ by Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child.  It's a horror/mystery/police procedural, featuring Special Agent Prendergast of the FBI (who has appeared in at least one other of their books).  

Johnathan


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 29, 2005)

Just started Dreamspheres by Elaine Cunningham.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 30, 2005)

Now rereading Small Gods by Terry Pratchett.

Next up Quicksilver by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Kiln Publications (Jan 31, 2005)

Weapons of Choice by John Birmingham


----------



## AuroraGyps (Jan 31, 2005)

I just finished _Furies of Calderon _ by Jim Butcher.  I've read all of his Dresden books and loved the majority of them and his first foray into "fantasy" novels is really, REALLY good.  I totally enjoyed it and am so looking forward to the next book in the series.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 31, 2005)

Rereading the Coming of Conan. Well, not rereading it as much as rereading the stories that make up the book. I like the essays and other historical bits like the drafts. Some interesting changes and letters from Howard to HP Lovecraft.


----------



## fett527 (Jan 31, 2005)

Finshed _New Spring:The Novel_ recently and have been reading _The Two Swords_.

What can I say, I got hooked on D&D by _The Crystal Shard _ and just can't stop reading about our good ol' Dark Elf.


----------



## Undead Pete (Feb 1, 2005)

I just finished rereading _Jumper_ by Steven Gould and the sequel _Reflex_.  Great scifi with a simple concept .

Over the Christmas break, I decided to read some fluff.  I have nearly the entire _Deathlands_ series and _Outlanders_ series written under the peudonym James Axler.  Deathlands can be very ludricous at times, but the Outlanders books are surprisingly good...and of course they're quick reads.  I read the first five in the span of a week.

Now I'm reading a new horror novel called _Dark Corner_ by Brandon Massey.  Good solid stuff...basically like _Salem's Lot _ told from an African-American point of view.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 1, 2005)

Lord of the Night by Simon Spurrier and the two Path books (Path of Fate, Path of Honor) by Diana Pharaoh Fancis.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 6, 2005)

Panthanas said:
			
		

> Although I'm sure that there will be many a groan for this...
> 
> Chainfire by Terry Goodkind...
> 
> ::Runs and Hides:: Ahhhh!!!  I'm sorry!  Put the stones down please!




So did you like Chainfire? Any comments?

Asmo


----------



## Olive (Feb 6, 2005)

Just finishing up _Quicksilver_ by Neal Stevenson. I loved the first third or so, but it's starting to drag a bit and I'm not sure when I'll have the energy/time for the next two volumes.


----------



## Richards (Feb 7, 2005)

> I just finished rereading Jumper by Steven Gould and the sequel Reflex. Great scifi with a simple concept.



Gould did a sequel to _Jumper_?  I'll have to check that out.  _Jumper_ was a great read.

Johnathan


----------

